# What is the buying process for property in Egypt (Sharm El Sheik)?



## Chris Sutton (Mar 13, 2012)

Can someone please explain what is the buying process for property in Sharm El Sheik ? ...and can anyone recommend any estate agents / realtors and property lawyers (to check documents and the process) that are highly trustworthy ?

Many thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

welcome to the forum

Please read through the forum as all your answers are there

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...ty-egypt-includes-advice-inheritance-law.html


----------

